# T4i vs 60D, which one should I get?



## fridadc

I want to upgrade from my current camera. I currently have a T1i. I was looking at the prices on both T4i and 60D and the differences and minor. I would only buy the camera body since I have a few lenses. Which one should I go with? I do mostly food photography. Thanks.


----------



## Overread

What other equipment do you have? For food photography chances are you won't see a night and day difference upgrading to another 1.6 crop camera body provided that you generally have good control over the lighting. 

Lighting and lenses would be priority upgrade options in my mind before you consider upgrading the camera body - however having an idea of what other setup items you currently use as well as what you feel are the weaknesses which are pushing you to upgrade are.


----------



## KmH

The 60D has a little better image sensor performance, and a few more features - DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

Canon EOS 60D 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only) 

The XXD Canon family of cameras was prosumer grade originally. The 60D was downgraded build quality wise to entry-level status, but it is Canon's best entry-level camera. 

The T4i is still pretty new compared to the release date of the 60D:

Canon EOS REBEL T4i 18.0 MP CMOS Digital Camera with 3-inch Touchscreen and Full HD Movie Mode (Body Only)


----------



## weepete

For me the lack of the wheel on the back of the T4i is an issue. For that reason the 60D would be my choice between the two


----------



## TCampbell

There are lots of rumors floating around that Canon is probably getting poised to release a "70D" as a replacement of the 60D and possibly also a 7D mk II as a replacement of the 7D.

If you compare the T3i vs. a 60D the winner is the 60D... no question.  The 60D is better in nearly every way.  But when Canon released the T4i, suddenly the difference was getting harder to detect.  The 60D certainly has the better "body" ... dual dials, better grip, top LCD display, more functions can instantly be accessed vs. the T4i.  But finally the T4i has 9 "cross-type" AF sensors (previously only available in a 60D) and the rear screen is a capacitive touch screen, and a DIGIC V processor, and a radio trigger for Canon's new speedlights, etc.  

So the rumors (and these are ONLY rumors) is that they're probably poised to release a 70D because it's not too cool when a Rebel body has features which aren't available in the pro-sumer line.

The reason I stress that's a "rumor" is because the same rumor was true of the 5D II being replaced by a 5D III.  I bought a Canon T1i when I WANTED a 5D.  I was warned NOT to buy the 5D because... "any day now" Canon was going to release a 5D III and my money would be wasted on a 5D II.  Every 6 months there was a new rumor that the 5D II would be replaced with a 5D III.  I did this every 6 months for TWO YEARS.  THEN.... I bought a 5D II... and about 2 months later those bastards announced the 5D III (sonofabitch!)  

The point is... there's _always_ a rumor that the next better body is about to be released and you should wait.  If you wait on every rumor... you'll never buy anything.


----------



## fridadc

Hi @overhead, 
I have a 35mm f2 lens, a 50mm f1.4 lens, and a speedlite 430EX II flash. 
I would like a second camera as I recently had to send the body along with my lens for repair. The lens was the issue but Canon wanted the body as well. So I was without a camera for a few weeks. So I thought that I need another camera so I can leave the T1i as a backup. 
What other equipment would you recommend? Thanks!




Overread said:


> What other equipment do you have? For food photography chances are you won't see a night and day difference upgrading to another 1.6 crop camera body provided that you generally have good control over the lighting.
> 
> Lighting and lenses would be priority upgrade options in my mind before you consider upgrading the camera body - however having an idea of what other setup items you currently use as well as what you feel are the weaknesses which are pushing you to upgrade are.


----------



## fridadc

Thanks so much for the replies. I think I've played around with the T4i since i friend has it and liked it but I thought that maybe the 60d might be a good way to go too.


----------



## Danmunro_nz

I like the 60D because its a good size and weight, feels nice to hold. But like others have said you may not see a big difference in IQ compared to your current crop sensor body. 60D is a well specd body though. My personal favourite crop sensor body is the 7D, don't own one yet but it's just a nice camera in every way.


----------



## bigal1000

Without question the 60D not even close in my opinion.Some weather sealing,glass pentaprism,digic4.


----------



## naskdn

In favor of the T4i:
· Hybrid focus system for video performance - although feedback seems to be the new hybrid system is better but still not good enough but it is continuous AF which the 60d does not have.
· Touchscreen interface (could also be a con)
· digic 5 image processor vs. digic 4 of 60d - better High ISO performance - one stop more of native ISO
· slightly improved LCD.
· option for GPS
In favor of the 60d:
· pentaprism vs pentamirror.
· 1/250 vs 1/200 flash synch speed.
· larger viewfinder mag (0.95 vs. 0.85)
· 1/8000 vs. 1/4000 shutter (only really matters when you're using f1.2 and f1.4 type lenses outdoors in bright light wide open).
· some weather sealing (t4i has none)
· better battery
Here is the details comparison, check out


----------



## goodguy

Check this comparison between the 2 cameras, it just might help you ro (as it did to me) make you even more confused.


----------

